# Help with a rear lens cap



## Corry (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a Canon AE1P, with three lenses....however...I've been down to 2 lenses for over a year now (not a totally big deal, because I haven't USED the camera in so long...) because I CAN'T GET THE REAR LENS CAP OFF!!!  

I have no clue what to do!  Is there something I can do that will loosen it, without ruining the lens?


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 26, 2007)

does the lens have a silver ring at the mount end?





if so then turn the RING not the lens 


if the lens is black at the mount end





then you have to press the button on the side of the lens and turn the lens


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> does the lens have a silver ring at the mount end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's black..and I've tried that.  I used the lens fine for quite a long time, taking the cap on and off.  It's just stuck now.  :S


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 26, 2007)

ok try pushing down when you turn it?


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> ok try pushing down when you turn it?



I'm tellin ya...I've tried everything I know!   It's STUCK! 

Stupid cap.  

When I was still with my ex jerk...er...boyfriend, I even had him try, because he has stronger hands...he couldn't get it either.


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, those pictures you posted didn't show up when I was at work.  

Anyway, I'm at home now...like I said, it IS black, but it's not a button...it's a ring.  It's not a Canon lens (I should have mentioned that, I guess.  ) It's a Quantaray 28-80 3.5-4.5 macro.  

I'll post a picture of it (taken from my camera phone, so not great quality!) if it ever sends through to my darn email acct! 

I'm HURTING my hands trying to get this damn thing off!  The ring will NOT BUDGE.  The cap will NOT BUDGE.


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2007)

I found the same lens on ebay....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-FD-Mt-28-80mm-1-3-5-4-5-by-Quantaray_W0QQitemZ220094132389QQcmdZViewItem

....at 1.99, I'm tempted to just buy a new one!


----------



## Eric Piercey (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 26, 2007)

screwdriver, or, cut the rear lens cap off with a knife/blade.


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2007)

Trust me...I've thought of that.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 26, 2007)

you cant cut it off?  What exactly is it made out of?  If it is the normal plastic cap, you can easily cut through it and cut it in half, enough so you wont damage the mount.  Just a slit down each side should give you enough extra movement to get it off.


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> you cant cut it off?  What exactly is it made out of?  If it is the normal plastic cap, you can easily cut through it and cut it in half, enough so you wont damage the mount.  Just a slit down each side should give you enough extra movement to get it off.




Oh, sorry, I didn't see your response...I was responding to the post by Eric.  

I'm kinda scared to cut it off...not sure I'll be able to get it all the way off.  It's screwed on, and stuck!  I've thought of that as a last resort, though.


----------



## Corry (Mar 31, 2007)

Any other ideas for me?  I brought it with me here to Joe's, and no one here has been able to get it off, either.


----------



## Chode (Mar 31, 2007)

light up a candle. then shortly warm the cap on the sides, the heat should make it wider  than pull it of!


----------



## SaSi (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking at the ebay picture of the lens, it looks like it is the one with a breech lock ring. 

BTW, the ebay ad mentions a Quantaray lens, then a Tokina lens, then a lens for a Canon system and also that this is an Olumpus mount lens. Finally, the pictures show a Canon FD mount lens (...)

You need to rotate the breech lock ring counter clock wise (when looking at the lens from the front end side) until the ring reaches the end of the rotation. To do this, hold the lens with your left hand and rotate the ring with the right hand. You need to verify that the ring can rotate. If not, it means that the lens cap has been mounted badly and the ring has been jammed with the cap.

If you cannot rotate the ring, try the following: Take a cloth towel (napkin) and fold it lengthwise so that you create a thick, narrow band of cloth. Place the band over the breech lock ring and press it firmly against the ring with your hand. This will give you an extra grip and leverage to multiply your strengh. The other hand can easily hold the lens rings because of the extra surface, but if this is also slipery, use a second cloth band there. This trick can easily double or tripple the force applied, while in a very gentle manner that will not scratch or break the lens.
Typically, once the ring rotates back to one end, the cap will pop off.

Cutting it with a blade or saw is not a good idea because the lens back is open and residue from the plastic will find it's way inside the lens - a very difficult thing to remove afterwards.

I have had a similar problem with a 35-70 Canon lens that had a starlight filter stuck in the front. It took good shots, but all had the starlight effect, which was not what I wanted. I was unable to remove it for years and eventually I bought a replacement for $30 from ebay. The new lens worked but was physically battered and scratched, so I refocused on removing the filter. With the proper tools and lots of patience, the filter was removed and the original lens is now in perfect condition.


----------

